

Will Nokia Become The IBM Of Handsets? - linuxnow
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/05/16/will-nokia-become-the-ibm-of-handsets/

======
buyx
_However, a move like this could put WinPho on the map, especially in
countries where the name Nokia is synonymous with quality._

I think the author overestimates the power of Nokia's brand. In South Africa,
the sort of place the author seems to refer, RIM is taking the lower-middle
end of the market by storm, and displacing Nokia. Users who used Mxit (a
hugely popular chat app) on Nokia are jumping to BBM in droves ("unlimited"
data with BIS also helps).

Users in developing countries, which may be seen as the last viable market for
Nokia, are more savvy than commonly assumed.

Nokia may be able to hold on to the very basic entry level market though.

~~~
kiiski
There's always Finland.

As far as I know, Nokia is still pretty strong in Europe (?).

------
vvpan
The blog post that the author points to says NOTHING of what the author claims
it does. If the author is not referring to that particular post - none of the
recent posts touch on the topic.

------
regehr
No, that niche is already occupied by Blackberry.

------
shareme
As far as I know what was holding MS back before was the EU's reaction to MS
maybe buying Nokia as far as EU's overseeing monopoly issues of MS..and
certainly you had the Finnish government costs of winding down workers..

What we do know thus far is that possibly that much cash is still parked in EU
due to MS's tax savings strategies

